# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Vater WINFRIEDW ist leider verstorben..

## HenrikeW

Liebes Forum,
liebe Leidensgenossen,

mein Vater WinfriedW ist am 7. September im Alter von nur 55 Jahren verstorben. 
Ich weiss, dass er sich in diesem Forum oft ausgetauscht hat und Trost gefunden hat, daher wollte ich euch teilhaben lassen.

Er hat bis zuletzt gegen den Krebs angekämpft, am Schluss ging nun alles sehr schnell...
Freitags war er noch zur Arbeit gegangen, am Samstag sagte er noch zu mir "bis die Tage"... Am Montag, den 7. September hatte er einen Termin zur Chemo. Sein Zustand war allerdings so schlecht, dass keine Chemo stattfand und es wurde besprochen, dass die Therapie auch in Zukunft keinen Zweck mehr haben wird.
Ich denke das Bewusstsein, dass er nun nichts mehr tun konnte, hat ihm an diesem Tag den Rest gegeben. Er ist gestürzt, hatte wohl einen Schlaganfall und dann eine Hirnblutung. Er ist im Beisein seiner Familie um 15:45 verstorben. Ich glaube, er hatte am Schluss keine großen Schmerzen mehr. 

Mein Vater war ein absoluter Kämpfer. Ein Freund sagte auf seiner Trauerfeier am Donnerstag: "Er war nicht nur der Patient, sondern gleichzeitig auch der Arzt...." 
Er war immer informiert und hat sich nie auf die Aussagen eines einzelnen Arztes verlassen, hat immer nach anderen Möglichkeiten gesucht. Noch am Tage seines Todes hatte er morgens hier etwas aus dem Forum ausgedruckt, was er ausprobieren wollte.

Ich bin verdammt stolz diesen Vater gehabt zu haben und wir alle klammern uns an den Gedanken, dass dieses nun sehr schnelle Ende in jedem Fall besser für ihn war als ein wochen- oder monatelanges Warten..

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich mit meinem Vater ausgetauscht haben. 
Ich wünsche euch viel Kraft und alles Gute..

Liebe Grüße 
HenrikeW

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Henrike und Angehörigen,

macht mich sehr traurig und geschockt zugleich von deiner Nachricht daß dein Vater WinfriedW nicht mehr unter uns ist, denn Er war doch einer der großen Vorbilder für mich!

Herzliches Beileid
Helmut

----------


## hulda_bauer

mein aufrichtiges beileid hulda bauer

----------


## hartmuth

Diese Nachricht hat mich zutiefst betroffen gemacht. Winfried war ein großer Kämpfer und hat sich mit viel Maß und Umsicht ins Forum eingebracht. Wissend, dass es irgendwann zu Ende sein wird, ist die Plötzlichkeit des Endes doch immer wieder bestürzend. 
Mein tiefes Mitgefühl der Familie.
Hartmut

----------


## christinew

Liebe Familie W.
Ich bin entsetzt und geschockt, es tut mir so leid. 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, für mich war Winfried immer* der* Kämpfer.
Ich hätte Euch allen so sehr noch ein wenig mehr Zeit gewünscht.
Mein Herz tut weh.
Christine

----------


## LudwigS

Auch von mir mein Beileid.
Dass er ein Kämpfertyp ist, konnte man bereits aus seinen ersten Beiträgen hier im Forum erkennen.
Insgeheim hatte ich ihm durch sein Engagement noch paar Jahre zugetraut.
Aber es hat nicht sollen sein.

Mit letztem Gruss 

Ludwig

----------


## spertel

Das haut mich jetzt um; ich bin geschockt und sehr traurig.

Dieses Forum verliert eine außergewöhnliche und kompetente Persönlichkeit.

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid seiner Familie.

Ruhe in Frieden, Winfried

Ein letzter Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Heribert

Dieser bösen Krankheit ist nur mit Kampf zu begegnen
und doch geschieht es immer wieder, 
dass solche Kämpfer wie Winfried den Kampf verlieren.

Im Moment bleibt uns nur Traurigkeit und Mitgefühl für seine Angehörigen.
Die Erinnerung an einen feinen und fairen Mitstreiter wird uns aber bleiben..
Ein letzter Gruß
Heribert

----------


## Bernhard A.

Herzliches Beileid auch von mir !

Wir sind fast zusammen hier im Forum angefangen. Ich habe sehr viele Seiner Beiträge gelesen und davon lernern können.
Leider hatte Er das Pech, erst in einem so weit fortgeschrittenem Krankheitsstadium entdeckt worden zu sein.

Sein Kampf gegen die die Krankheit hat mich tief beeindruckt !

Einen letzten Gruß an Ihn.
Bernhard A.

----------


## wassermann

Ich möchte mich den Vorrednern anschließen und meine Bestürzung und Trauer kundtun. Auch ich gehörte von Anfang an zu seinen Bewunderern. Vor allem sein Humor und seine Selbstironie, auch wenn er sich zuletzt nur noch selten zu Wort meldete, hatten es mir angetan, denn dahinter standen zugleich stets präzise Informationen und realistische Einschätzungen.
Zwar kannte ich ihn nur aus seinen Beiträgen, doch wage ich zu sagen, dass er mir fehlen wird.

Sein Fall ist ein weiterer trauriger Hinweis darauf, mit welcher Art von Feind wir uns herumzuschlagen haben.

Nicht nur WinfriedW hätte eine frühere Diagnose verdient.

Mein Mitgefühl gehört den Angehörigen.

Wassermann

----------


## Hans (GL)

Liebe Familie WinfriedW,

Winfried war eine außergewöhnliche Kämpfernatur, und hat durch sein offenes Wesen auch vielen geholfen.

Ich wünsche Winfried die ewige Ruhe.
Euch wünsche ich viel Kraft und Unterstützung in dieser schweren Zeit.

Hans (GL)

----------


## Michael A.

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid.

Mit Winfried haben wir einen Menschen verloren,der trotz der schweren Krankheit immer
voll zuversicht war, und bis zum Schluss gegen die Krankheit gekämpft hat.Ich hatte für Ihn gehofft das er es länger schafft.Sein plötzlicher Tod macht mich tief traurig.

Ruhe in Frieden.

Michael A.

----------


## Norbert52

Winfried habe ich fuer seine Kraft, seine Zuversicht und sein grenzenloses Engagement in unserer Sache bewundert...

Mein tief empfundenes Beileid gilt seiner Familie,

Norbert

----------


## WolfhardD

mein aufrichtiges Beileid; tröstlich, dass er zum Schluß nicht lange leiden mußte.
Mit stillem Gruße
Wolfhard

----------


## HenrikeW

*Vielen Dank an alle für die tröstlichen Worte!* 
*Es tut gut zu wissen, dass mein Vater hier nicht allein war mit seinen Gedanken...*

----------


## RuStra

> Liebes Forum,
> liebe Leidensgenossen,
> 
> mein Vater WinfriedW ist am 7. September im Alter von nur 55 Jahren verstorben.


Das ist eine bestürzende Nachricht, mein allerherzlichstes Beileid! 
Winfried war seit Jahren eine feste Grösse in diesem Forum, gerade wenn es um das Abwägen von Therapie-Möglichkeiten beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom ging. Was macht Winfried? Wie gehts ihm? Hast du schon mal geschaut, was der Winfried aus dem Forum macht? So haben wir seine Situation und seinen Kampf gegen den metastasierten Prostatakrebs, aber auch gegen die Absurditäten des Behandlungs-Alltages oft in der Gruppe angesprochen.
Dass er jetzt so plötzlich gestorben ist, reisst wieder eine Lücke. 
Dass wir sein Andenken bewahren und seine Erfahrungen pflegen werden, wird dazu beitragen, dass wir uns erneut zusammenschliessen können. Wir haben Winfried für die Fülle seiner Beiträge zu danken, seinen ansteckenden Kampfeswillen, seine auf praktische Umsetzbarkeit zielende Diskussionsweise.

Rudolf

----------


## HerriS

deine Beiträge wurden immer getragen von Kampfesmut gegen die Krankheit und dem konstruktiven Willen, diese bis in ein hohes Alter zu bezwingen. 

Dieser Ausdauer zolle ich meinen Respekt. Deine Angehörigen, deine Frau und deine Kindern haben mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.

Lebe wohl, wo immer Du auch jetzt bist.

Gruß HerriS

----------


## Sandra

Mein herzliches Beileid zu den viel zu frühen Verlust.

Mit seinen Beiträgen hat mir Winfried oft sehr geholfen.

Liebe Grüße
Sandra

----------


## merri1at

Liebe Familie W!
Winfried hat ziemlich zur selben Zeit mit meinem Mann den Kampf mit dieser furchtbaren Krankheit aufgenommen, er hat ihn auch um 1 1/2 Jahre überlebt. Als mein Mann starb, war ich auch sehr froh, dass ihm langes Leiden und Siechtum erspart geblieben war. 
Ich wünsche der Familie viel Kraft, gemeinsam lässt sich der große Verlust leichter bewältigen.
Lieber Winfried, ruhe in Frieden!
Marie

----------


## Pinguin

*Fassungslosigkeit und Traurigkeit*

Liebe Frau W., liebe Henrike, es ist noch nicht lange her, als ich mit Winfried noch telefonieren konnte. Seine sonst noch leicht humorige Art am Telefon war einer eher verhaltenen Sprechweise gewichen. Man spürte förmlich die Hilflosigkeit ob der ständig auf ihn einstürzenden neuen ungünstigen Blutwerte. Nach dem Besuch von einigen Hansestädten an der östlichen Ostsee, von dem ich gerade eben zurückgekehrt bin, hat mich diese bittere Nachricht vom Ableben eines Freundes tief berührt. Ich kann es einfach noch immer nicht fassen, obwohl ich es nun schon eine knappe halbe Stunde lang weiß. Der Druck war wohl einfach zu groß, so dass das tapfere Kämpferherz dem nicht mehr standhalten konnte. Das Forum hat einen wirklichen Freund und Mitstreiter verloren, der vielen Betroffenen Hilfe durch gute Ratschläge vermitteln konnte. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid möchte ich hiermit bekunden, mir ist zum Heulen zumute.

*"Es weht der Wind ein Blatt vom Baum, von vielen Blättern eines, dies eine Blatt, man merkt es kaum, denn eines ist ja keines. Doch dieses eine Blatt allein war Teil von unserem Leben, drum wird dies eine Blatt allein, uns immer wieder fehlen"*
(Rainer Maria Rilke)

----------


## GeorgS

Liebe Henrike,

als ich vorgestern auf der A3 an dem Infoschild Steigerwald vorbeifuhr, habe ich an Euch gedacht und es tauchte ein Bild in mir auf, ein Bild von Deinen Vater bei der Arbeit an der Terrasse, das er  mal ins Forum gestellt hat.

„Ich bin verdammt stolz diesen Vater gehabt zu haben ...“
und ich denke, er ebenfalls auf seine Tochter, die mitten in der Trauerarbeit Corinne beglückwünschen kann. 
Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie, dass die Trauer heilende Kraft haben möge, wie es Jörg Zink mit dem Titel seines Büchleins verspricht.

GeorgS

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Henrike und alle persönlichen Angehörige,

die verspätete Bestürzung über den Verlust dieses markanten Kämpfers möchte ich nicht verhehlen. 

Wenn auch wohltuend zu wissen, dass es kein langes Leiden gab, ist der Verlust dieses geradlinig und offenen Menschen ein Verlust für jeden der ihn kannte.

Der Familie und Hinterbliebenen mein tiefes Mitgefühl, möge das Tor zum Steigerwald im Forum weiter geöffnet bleiben in seinem Sinne.

Hans-J.

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Henrike und liebe Familie W.,

ich lese nach langer Zeit zum ersten Mal im Forum nach und sehe diese Nachricht. 

Fassungslosigkeit darüber, dass dieser Mann, der so gekämpft hat und dazu noch so vielen anderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden hat, nun nicht mehr da ist mischt sich mit einem Lächeln darüber, dass es letztlich nicht der Krebs war, der gewonnen hat, dass er nicht daran gestorben ist. Es passt in das Bild, das ich von Winfried habe.


Liebe Familie W.,

mein herzliches Mitgefühl. 

Aus Köln alles Gute
Andrea

----------

